# driver pour alfa AWUS036H



## lerana (12 Septembre 2009)

bonjour 

j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une antenne wifi afin de pouvoir capter mon wifi depuis plus d'endroit dans ma maison 

le problème est que le driver ce trouve sur un mini CD , format qui n'est pas compatible avec mon macbook 

j'ai chercher sur le site de alfa (www.alfa.com.tw ) mais il ne propose sur leur site que les driver pour vista ...
j'ai aussi rechercher sur plusieurs forum mac , sans trouver de réponse

les info sur mon macbook : 

  Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C7010)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 9.2.2


----------



## olimarcha (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
je galère aussi pour faire fonctionner l'antenne AWUS036H
tu peux trouver les drivers ici
http://www.alfa.com.tw/in/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=105397
Courage


----------



## HappyDad (3 Janvier 2011)

Il y a un site en français très complet pour tout ce qui concerne cette carte: drivers alfa awus036h.


----------

